# Frequenzumrichter Sinamics G120C PN (Profinet) vom PC aus steuern



## Grün (26 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe die Aufgabe, von meinem Programm aus einen Motor zu steuern. Ich müsste den Motor ein- und ausschalten und seine Geschwindigkeit regeln. Ich hatte gehofft, ich könnte mich dazu per Ethernet mit dem Frequenzumrichter verbinden und diesem dann per TCP Nachrichten schicken. Nun finde ich zwar Listen mit Kommandos, aber keine Beschreibung des Protokolls. Stattdessen lese ich immer wieder, dass Profinet ein komplexes Protokoll sei und man auch für simple Steuerungsaufgaben einen Kommunikations-Stack kaufen und einbinden müsste. Ist das in meinem Fall tatsächlich notwendig? Mein Programm ist in C++ geschrieben und läuft auf einem Windows-7-PC.

Vielen Dank schon mal fürs Lesen.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## zako (27 Oktober 2015)

Schau Dir mal folgende Seite an:
http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/distributed-io/de/profinet/profinet-treiber/Seiten/Default.aspx

Es gibt auch ein Anwendungsbeispiel mit Labview, das an dem man sich orientieren kann:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/99684399


----------



## Matze001 (28 Oktober 2015)

Wenn es etwas günstiger werden soll (denke den Treiber lässt sich Siemens gut bezahlen) könntest Du auch eine S7-1211C kaufen (kostet knapp um die 100€) diese als Profinet-Master für den Umrichter (und ggf. andere Teilnehmer) einsetzen,
und dann mit deinem PC-Programm via AG-Link, Libnodave, native TCP-Kommunikation, etc kommunizieren. 

*AG-Link kann angeblich auch mit Umrichtern kommunizieren, aber inwieweit das auch mit Startfreigaben etc geht weiß ich nicht.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## ChristophD (28 Oktober 2015)

Hi,

oder ohne Steuerung direkt von einem HMI Panel aus:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/97550333

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Grün (28 Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank!
Das heißt, ich habe mindestens die Optionen den ProfiNET-Treiber oder eine S7-1211C zu kaufen.
Option Eins kostet uns knapp 500 € für das Entwicklungspaket und gut 300 € pro Anwendungsfall.
Option Zwei kostet ca. 150 € pro Anwendungsfall. Eine entsprechende Entwicklungsumgebung müssten wir bereits haben.
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe hilft mir das HMI-Panel nicht weiter. Der Umrichter soll ja nur von meinem Programm gesteuert werden.
Ich denke, ich werde nächste Woche schreiben können, was es geworden ist.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Glasesba (31 Oktober 2015)

Es gäbe auch noch PCI bzw. PCI Express Profinet Karten von diversen Herstellern, z.B:

http://www.hilscher.com/de/produkte/produktgruppen/pc-karten/pci-express/cifx-50e-repnm/?

http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/industri...stemanschluss-pg-pc/cp1616/seiten/cp1616.aspx


----------



## Grün (10 November 2015)

Vielen Dank an alle!
Zum Abschluss möchte ich noch mitteilen, wie wir es jetzt gelöst haben.
Wir haben uns entschieden, den Frequenzumrichter über eine IO-Karte im PC zu steuern.
24 V für Vorwärts / Rückwärts und 0 - 10 V für die Geschwindigkeit.
Gruß
Michael


----------

